# Tucker and Tonka- New Pictures!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Tonka-NEW PICTURES!!*

Here are some pic taken of Tucker, are adopted 30 month old Golden Retriever, and his Best Buddy Brother, Tonka, our 19 month old SAMOYED!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh wow Karen, they are both STUNNING! What a pair they must make - snowy white Tonka and that beautiful rusty red Tucker.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Such beautiful handsome faces your boys have Karen!!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love red-headed Goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thank you!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Karen!!! They both look absolutely beautiful and the picture of health! Look at their coats - they're so lovely and shiny!! Wow. 

Looks like you guys were having a blast in the backyard!! It's nice to see all that green grass!

It's always nice to see your pups  Thanks for posting those pictures!!

Kim


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

They look so great together!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are gorgeous! How do you keep Tonka's coat looking so clean and fluffy?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those two are looking great. They look like they are lovin' life.


----------



## shamrock0719 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow they are both so beautiful; you can tell they are well taken care of! Nice pics!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Karen there jsut sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

How the heck do you keep Tonka so white??! He looks like a cotton ball! And Tucker - what a gorgeous red golden! They are both such beautiful and lucky dogs to have such a great owner/family! Beautiful boys!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Love the first pic of Tonka with his ball, he is smiling!

They both look so well cared for and healthy. Give them kisses from me!!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Oh wow they are both beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a great twosome! Great pictures.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Karen they look gorgeous!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen, your boys are beautiful. You must get a lot of attention when you are out walking them around.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow Karen, they look great! You can sure see how much they love being with each other.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Karen... wonderful pictures. They both look so happy. No wonder... they have a great Mummy and Daddy and a great life.

Thank you for posting.

Hugs and kisses


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What gorgeous boys they are!! I'm also jealous of all the green grass you have.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Karen you must be the proudest doggie mom! They are both so handsome! I also want to know how you keep Tonka looking so clean?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

They are both beautiful. If I were ever to get another dog, other than a golden, it would be a samoyed... great pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great photos, thanks for sharing them. They both look so happy and full of life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks for all of the compliments*

Thank you all for all of the compliments!!!

Tucker and Tonka are groomed every 3 months and we play outside with them, but they are not outside long enough to dig in the mud or anything and they both love to be brushed!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Karen they are gorgeous!!! I love them both


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your boys are so handsome...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another pic*

I just found another pic of Tucker and Tonka I just love!!

For some reason I can't seem to upload!! Will keep trying!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love this picture*

Just love this pic of my two boys!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your boys are so gorgeous. Love all the pictures. They look like they have lived together their whole lives.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Tucker's face with the nylabone in his mouth cracks me up!! Tonka is absolutely gorgeous. Looks like they had a great time outside!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful boys.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a contrast in colours! They are gorgeous - alone and together!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

They're both gorgeous! Those two should be on a calendar, or something!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your wonderful compliments-I, too, think my boys are gorgeous and they do act like they have lived together forever, not just 3 1/2 months!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, your boys are so handsome, I bet they turn some heads when walking.
June


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*June*

June

Thanks for your comment-yes Tonka and Tucker TURN HEADS, especially TONKA-everyone goes on and on how beautiful he is and what a gorgeous coat he has and the next question is: *Does he SHED??? Duh!!!!*


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! I especially love the one of Tonka with the tennis ball. What a beautiful face!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful boys. They are both stunning.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Your boys are both so handsome. Thanks for sharing those pictures.


----------

